# Strategy Vs. Strategy healthy edge



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think Strategy Healthy Edge is higher in fat and lower in protein than the regular Strategy GX (in the white bag). I don't know about the sugar or overall energy content, if they are the same or different.

I get the impression that the regular Strategy GX is "richer" because you can feed it to all your horses- including broodmares and growing horses. I think Healthy Edge is being marketed more to owners of riding and pleasure horses. But I don't know exactly how the formulas differ.

I've fed both. I had coupons for Healthy Edge, so I fed that for a while, but now that I've used my coupons, and I have a mare who is still nursing her foal, I have gone to the regular Strategy GX. My mare does bounce off the walls, now that you mention it :lol:, but I figured it was more to do with the fact it is winter, the ground is muddy, and I can't ride her as much as I would like. So I dunno if the Strategy GX makes them "hotter" than the Healthy Edge or not.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Strategy is 30% NSC (sugar+starch). With THAT much sugar in it, no wonder it makes horses NUTS! The HE is a better option than the reg Strategy, but I, personally, would never feed Purina feeds unless it was all that I could get. In that case, the ONLY product I would use is their RB called Enrich 32.


----------

